# Katie Price pink riding boots.....



## PoppyAnderson (12 July 2009)

......is it wrong to want them???

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/art...eter-Andre.html


----------



## dwi (12 July 2009)

Yes, they're nasty and chavvy


----------



## Dizzyblonde99 (12 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes, they're nasty and chavvy 

[/ QUOTE ]

go to be said there is a great deal o truth in that!!!


----------



## MrsMozart (12 July 2009)

I luuuuuuuuuuuurve nasty and chavy...

....if only I could afford nasty and chavvy


----------



## Brontie (12 July 2009)

I dont know. I sort of like them, But being Male I dont think it would be my sort of boot to be seen riding in 

Nick.


----------



## Amymay (12 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
......is it wrong to want them???

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/art...eter-Andre.html 

[/ QUOTE ]

I love them


----------



## Charmaine18 (12 July 2009)

I don't think they're THAT bad... it is odd that the picture is captioned "going to the gym" though!  Who goes to the gym in jods and boots?!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (12 July 2009)

Very!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





You need help!!


----------



## donna_louisa (12 July 2009)

Eughh no i dont like them at all.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 July 2009)

Jaysus, I wouldn't want to fall out with her soon-to-be former mother in law.....


----------



## sea_view (12 July 2009)

Love it!!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (12 July 2009)

I don't like them on her. They'd look sooooooo much better on meeeeee! They  *are*  twacky and chavvy and gaudy - but they're a fab shape and look buttery soft and, well, they'd add a certain something to my riding boot wardrobe! Anyone know what make they are?


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (12 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 Anyone know what make they are? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm guessing NOT Derby House!!!


----------



## CastleMouse (12 July 2009)

I like them, but don't think I could pull them off


----------



## MrsElle (12 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I like them, but don't think I could pull them off 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

In which case, you need one of these.....

http://www.easy-wellies.co.uk/town-and-country-boot-remover-boot-jack-p-194.html?cPath=56


----------



## Dubsie (12 July 2009)

Bit of a sickly colour. I'd prefer cerise or even better would be purple.


----------



## megwan1 (12 July 2009)

Disgusting

foul 

minging 

awful

tasteless 

tacky 

not a practical colour as any normal person may get them covered in shite!!

horrid 

nasty 

just YUK!!!!

i actually think her whole range is covered by the above rant but mainly those bloody ridiculous boots!!!!


----------



## lucemoose (12 July 2009)

i think they are der dau so super expensive!!


----------



## millimoo (12 July 2009)

Have you seen her black patent pair with Diamante trim  
	
	
		
		
	


	




More money than sense, but nice if all you have to do is ride.....


----------



## xxrambo (12 July 2009)

unfortunately theres something strangely likeable about them but i cant put my finger on what it is xD


----------



## rara007 (12 July 2009)

PMSL Mrs Elle...

They are quite OK...


----------



## Mike007 (12 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Jaysus, I wouldn't want to fall out with her soon-to-be former mother in law..... 

[/ QUOTE ]
 Face like a bulldog licking P+++ of a stingingnettle!


----------



## CaleruxShearer (12 July 2009)

oh god they are DISGUSTING!


----------



## miss_bird (13 July 2009)

I have to say there is something realy likeable about them, i would prob buy a pair just to be different


----------



## Mike007 (13 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have to say there is something realy likeable about them, i would prob buy a pair just to be different 

[/ QUOTE ]
    youre not well


----------



## thorney84 (13 July 2009)

Not a good look!


----------



## TicTac (13 July 2009)

Get a life  lol   yuck yuck yuck


----------



## Kenzo (13 July 2009)

I'd wear em if they were given to me but not something I'd buy  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I do like her jumper though, I would that, looks really nice and summery with the white breaches.


----------



## gadeke (13 July 2009)

Seriously does anyone else just want to give that woman a slap. She's vile!


----------



## Halfstep (13 July 2009)

Those boots come from Germany, I'm sure they are Kempkens. They are £££££££££


----------



## MagicMelon (13 July 2009)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## wildpoppywild (13 July 2009)

please can i have some!!!!!! nasty chavy pink PERFECT!!!!


----------



## wizbit (13 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Seriously does anyone else just want to give that woman a slap. She's vile! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I do!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 shes a filthbag and no normal person would talk about a miscarriage to the world. Shes a cheap, nasty, ugly, fake, heartless tramp  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Peter andres had a lucky escape, i feel for the guy.
oh and the boots are just as vile as she


----------



## ginginandtonic (13 July 2009)

woooahhhh.. easy tiger!


----------



## turkana (13 July 2009)

I think they're quite nice but not at all practiacal but of course Katie Price doesn't have to concern herself with silly things like mucking out &amp; walking around in mudding fields!


----------



## tiggerette (13 July 2009)

... and why does she always leave her spurs on when she is just doing normal things like driving and shopping? and what's with the white joddies all the time? - it's not like she's competing!!


----------



## SnowPhony (13 July 2009)

Eww. They are awful!


----------



## wizbit (13 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
... and why does she always leave her spurs on when she is just doing normal things like driving and shopping? and what's with the white joddies all the time? - it's not like she's competing!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

All the gear no idea...??...


----------



## sandr (13 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 Disgusting

foul 

minging 

awful

tasteless 

tacky 

not a practical colour as any normal person may get them covered in shite!!

horrid 

nasty 

just YUK!!!!

 [ QUOTE ]





[/ QUOTE ] Yes, they're nasty and chavvy  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Are we talking about Katie herself? Then i totally agree


----------



## chaps89 (13 July 2009)

She was wearing them in black (complete with the dimantes) not long ago too for those not liking the colour


----------



## wildpoppywild (13 July 2009)

i love her!


----------



## Rouletterose (13 July 2009)

Come on now girls...far too much bitching going on here! surely she can wear what she likes, if Andrew Gould is still happy to teach her that must say something.
I wouldn't wear them but then I wouldn't wear a lot of things that other people do wear.


----------



## wizbit (13 July 2009)

LOL!! Bossandbelle!!


----------



## Horseychickx (25 September 2009)

the boots are Italian from a company called Deniro, you can get them from the UK from a company called Brogini.com and they're £400 pounds, they're not my taste buy my sisters buying a pair. CRAZY!


----------



## LPequestrian (12 May 2011)

Horseychickx said:



			the boots are Italian from a company called Deniro, you can get them from the UK from a company called Brogini.com and they're £400 pounds, they're not my taste buy my sisters buying a pair. CRAZY!
		
Click to expand...

Hi
I hope you can help me, i have tried searching the net everywhere for those boots, and i cant find them no where, i want the tan ones that katie price wears they are divine, do you know how your sister got them? 

Thanks


----------



## CalllyH (12 May 2011)

The pink is horrid but they are nice boots, I'll take them in brown please

Rant they bout 600 quid?


----------



## Horsey_dreams (12 May 2011)

we're not being bitchy, we just dont like her, she is awful. Andrew Gould is laughing all the way to the bank 'teaching' her..
I wish she would p*** off the dirty slapper.


----------



## Shysmum (13 May 2011)

Hmmmm. KP. Does she do the same colour as her skin ?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 May 2011)

I think theyare lovely.


----------



## Kenzo (13 May 2011)

If you like pink and you have the money to afford them, why the hell not I say.

I wouldn't go out and buy them but if somone gave me them, yeah I'd wear them, it's nice to be different anyway.


----------



## aimsymc (13 May 2011)

Hate them!  Hate all blingy chavvy things for horses!  Wouldn't wear any of her stuff if I was given it free.  There's obviously a market for it though and she's a pretty shrewd business woman!


----------



## Ranyhyn (13 May 2011)

Haha sorry gals, they are horrific and I'd LOVE a pair, how fun!!   I'd wear them for XC to match my colours.  She looks damn good in her horsey wear I think.  Better than she looks with her veg out


----------



## chicaboo (13 May 2011)

yuck


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 May 2011)

they aren't pinky pink, more of a lilac-lovely boots.


----------



## Natalielodge (13 May 2011)

yes its wrong they are horrid!!!!


----------



## sonjafoers (13 May 2011)

As already said they are made by De Niro. She was wearing a bronze pair on last night's episode of her reality TV show.

You can also get them in blue, green & metallic colours and the 'normal' colours are about £450 so these will be extra no doubt.

Lovely


----------



## Flicker (13 May 2011)

I quite like the colour, but they look a little 'plasticky' for my taste.  Personally, I'd go for something matte.
But, yes, why not...


----------



## lexiedhb (13 May 2011)

Wrong on every level! For me the colour is to wishy washy, if you are going to have long pink boots at least blumming have shocking pink ones!


----------



## Aidey (13 May 2011)

I would like some blue ones


----------



## BonneMaman (13 May 2011)

dwi said:



			nasty and chavvy
		
Click to expand...

Yes, she is!

Wouldn't be seen dead in them or anything else she designs nor would I allow my horses to wear anything she designs either!


----------



## miss_bird (13 May 2011)

Hiding my head in shame whilst i admit i would wear them


----------



## Sparkles (13 May 2011)

I so so SO desperately want to say I'd want nothing to do with them lol.....but....I sorta want them too....Haha!!!


----------



## Amaranta (13 May 2011)

I have them!

But in black


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (13 May 2011)

If I win the Euromillions tonight, I'm buying a pair and also a pink side saddle to match


----------



## chicaboo (14 May 2011)

sidesaddlegirl said:



			If I win the Euromillions tonight, I'm buying a pair and also a pink side saddle to match 

Click to expand...

If I win the euro millions I'm gonna buy every pair and have a big bonfire haha


----------



## FanyDuChamp (14 May 2011)

They are horrible.
FDC


----------



## pizzi (15 May 2011)

Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## diet2ride (15 May 2011)

If I ever get to point where I can wear boots again, then ooh I want. Must say I am partial to baby blue and pink (doesn't really go with a piebald though).

Much prefer them to the ones carl Hester wears... I know they are called  nougat... They look more orangey to me.


----------



## Onyxia (15 May 2011)

Why not?
I would need a pretty nasty head injury to convince me to wear them out  ,but if she (or anyone else) does like them go for it!
If you see someone with kit in such bad repair that it is a danger there is a reason to speak up- the colour choice not being to your taste is of no consequence and is simply women taking the chance to have a good old bitch.

The massive choice fo colours is wonderfull, long gone are the days of black,white,hunter green or navy blue as the only options and thats a bloody good thing IMO


----------



## MrsMozart (15 May 2011)

Yunalesca said:



			Why not?
I would need a pretty nasty head injury to convince me to wear them out  ,but if she (or anyone else) does like them go for it!
If you see someone with kit in such bad repair that it is a danger there is a reason to speak up- the colour choice not being to your taste is of no consequence and is simply women taking the chance to have a good old bitch.

The massive choice fo colours is wonderfull, long gone are the days of black,white,hunter green or navy blue as the only options and thats a bloody good thing IMO 

Click to expand...

Ditto this 

On a side note, I've had the head injury, so would wear them out, and on my chestnut


----------



## amandap (15 May 2011)

pizzi said:



			Whatever floats your boat!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.  At least they're not the shocking pink I expected to see.


----------



## gugglebum (15 May 2011)

Why would anyone want to line that awful womans pockets?

I suppose at least you can look at her home on her awful reality show and see  the items she's purchased that you've contributed towards


----------



## WildRider (15 May 2011)

Oh.My.God.

As previous posters  said, it's a far greater crime to go out indangerous tack.  But then again, those boots are a danger to mine eyes - they're absolutely HIDEOUS!! *Runs away screaming*

IMHO, they're an affront not just to equestrianism or fashion, they're an affront to humanity, and should immediately be hidden away somewhere, never to be seen again... But then again, I guess you could call me old fashioned, LMAO.


----------



## steadyeddy (15 May 2011)

OMG!! Think the less said the better.


----------



## chessy (15 May 2011)

LOL here we go again, more KP bashing!

I love all things pink, but not these boots, suprisingly.


----------



## MagicMelon (15 May 2011)

She wears full riding gear (including spurs?!) to the gym... okaaaaay.  Oh yeah right, sorry I forget this IS Jordan...


----------



## Hacked_Off (15 May 2011)

MagicMelon said:



			She wears full riding gear (including spurs?!) to the gym... okaaaaay.  Oh yeah right, sorry I forget this IS Jordan...
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering this as well :/


----------

